# Hidden Camera Reveals Hillary's Gun Grabbing Plot



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Check out this video, its priceless. One more liberal exposing Hillary's lies. She looks like she is going to cry.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Molon Labe


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Typical dumbass and chicken shit lying liberal.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Will someone please give me a text synopsis of what is said.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

@Auntie ......... interviews with Hillary delegate who states that Hillary is for banning guns, and the methodology to get there is a public declaration that only gun control is the goal. The young lady is confronted in the interview, and rapidly attempts to back track ........ before stealing the reporters sign. Police had to intervene.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks, that sounds amusing I wish I could watch it. Sometimes living in the country does have its drawbacks.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Make no mistake! She and the rest of her socialist friends will come after the guns. Via the back door if possible but the front door if necessary. Her first order of business will be to ban all Semi Auto long guns, the rest will follow.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

These people are always upset when exposed, She is a true communist, the ends justify the means.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Alex Jones, but the number of people he's brought together that are now infiltrating and dismantling the left is pretty impressive. It took an irritating and kooky man to bring about this "new media" that exposes the idiocy of the socialist/globalist agenda, and I guess I can give him *some* credit for that.

As for the contents of the video, this is my shocked face-> lain:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I like how she insists "Im a human being". Which she only seems to care about when it comes to her. As for the rest of us humans we can be lied to and using deceit is okay.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I still pull up his Acorn series Videos just to see his hot assistant:vs_love:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I like how she insists "Im a human being". Which she only seems to care about when it comes to her. As for the rest of us humans we can be lied to and using deceit is okay.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


What is she? Not a human being by any standard I can come up with. Dyed in the wool communist who wants to subjugate everything and everyone to her will and whims. She wears the facade of being nice and does not know quite what to do when exposed for what she is. Evil has many forms.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

We all know their end game so what difference, at this point, does it make?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Has anyone verified who these people are and the context of the conversations?

If so This is something that needs to be made to go viral.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Two thumbs up for James Okeefe


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In honor of the biggest crook that ever ran for office . I took delivery of a 1 in 8 SS Ar 15 . No time to shoot it tonight but I will soo


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Has anyone verified who these people are and the context of the conversations?
> 
> If so This is something that needs to be made to go viral.


James OKeeefe and a DNC H-Beast Delegate


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> James OKeeefe and a DNC H-Beast Delegate


What delegate? What is her name and position? Is she even in a position to have intimate knowledge of the gun grabbing scheme? Why is she discussing it to someone outside the inner circle in a crowded bar? This video is fishy as hell.

EDIT: I believe every word, and always have, but it needs to be vetted.

Second Edit: I didn't see the end where he confronts her with the sign.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> What delegate? What is her name and position? Is she even in a position to have intimate knowledge of the gun grabbing scheme? Why is she discussing it to someone outside the inner circle in a crowded bar? This video is fishy as hell.
> 
> EDIT: I believe every word, and always have, but it needs to be vetted.
> 
> Second Edit: I didn't see the end where he confronts her with the sign.


Okeefe is legit. Not sure who the bimbo Clinton delegate is?

He has been doing his stings against corrupt liberals a long time now. The ACORN series was hilarious where he posed as a pimp and got ACORN staffers to give him advice on how to get government cash to set up a brothel. His co-sleuth Hannah, who poses as a hooker is hot! Ultimately those videos resulted in the de-funding/dissolution of corrupt ACORN


----------

